# Massasauga



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi,

Just out of almost Mintram-esque curiosity, does anyone keep these Crotalids?

Cheers


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Podarcis said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just out of almost Mintram-esque curiosity, does anyone keep these Crotalids?
> 
> Cheers


They are on my list!


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

Is that "wish list"?! I'd still like to take you up on your offer, btw!


----------



## oscar96 (Nov 7, 2009)

There are a few around my boss was given one a few months ago. I think his mate also bred them last year


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

Again, out of academic interest (I have plans re European vipera) how much are they?

(And,blimey, they have a nasty bite for a little snake!)


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Podarcis said:


> Again, out of academic interest (I have plans re European vipera) how much are they?
> 
> (And,blimey, they have a nasty bite for a little snake!)


Which European vipera are you talking about?


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Podarcis said:


> Again, out of academic interest (I have plans re European vipera) how much are they?
> 
> (And,blimey, they have a nasty bite for a little snake!)[/QUOTE
> 
> I sold an adult pair in Europe, 2 years ago for 70 euros. They are a cheap snake to buy, generally, as they are not particularly desirable or sought after.


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't know about that... I have a pair of vipera ammodytes (Attica region) and think they are a brilliant species to keep.


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

snakekeeper said:


> I don't know about that... I have a pair of vipera ammodytes (Attica region) and think they are a brilliant species to keep.


I was referring to the massasaugas.


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

southwest vipers said:


> I was referring to the massasaugas.


Ah my apologies I think I have got my wires crossed here.


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

Snakekeeper, _ammondytes_, _rakosiensis (?),schweizeri_ maybe even _aspis_ and _berus._I'm particularly interested in the smaller forms. They do look brilliant, and a few people have shown me their collections.

SW Vipers, why do you think they are not particularly liked? I think they are rather pretty, although I understand they can be tricky in captivity.


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

SW Vipers, why do you think they are not particularly liked? I think they are rather pretty, although I understand they can be tricky in captivity.[/QUOTE]

Probably because they are not particularly impressive. They are only ever grey and breed quite easily and are quite common. They are difficult so sell as they are not as desirable as the other Sistrus species. I bred them 2 years ago but the female only produced infertile ova. 22 of them.


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks for that. I still think they are fairly impressive. Anyone keep them in the UK?


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Podarcis said:


> Thanks for that. I still think they are fairly impressive. Anyone keep them in the UK?


There are only 2 specimens that I know of. I expect there are a few more though.


----------

